# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Një faqe për gjetjen e frekuencave satelitore?

## mendi1

pershendetje,ju lutem te gjith juve te  me ndihmoni se  a ka ndonje website ku jan te perfshira televizionet kombetare shqiptare online ne internet e sidomos televizionet kosovare psh si ato maqedonase qe jan online te gjitha ne faqen e internetit www.zulu.mk me thuani per televizionet kosovare ndonje faqe  q  ekziston e till dhe pyetja  e dyte ne cfar website mundem te i gjej frekuencat satelitore tete gjitha kanaleve botrore...........

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

shiko kete faqe:

http://en.kingofsat.net/

----------


## japochios

per  te  pare  kanalet  shqiptare  online  free  kush  di  ndonje  site

----------


## mendi1

po ndonje site ku mundet te shikohen online televizionet kosovare apo mbarkombetare

----------


## sara123

po ka vebfaqe per shikimin e Tv-ve Kosovaren njera prej tyre eshte :     http://www.tiranachat.net/shqip/cate...shiko-tv-live/

----------


## mentor626

www.tvkosova.com

----------


## miri01

shiko dhe kete >>>  http://www.flysat.com/satlist.php

----------


## irush

shiko dhe ketu www.kingofsat.net

----------

